# Aereo Expanding to Chicago, the 4th Large City to Date



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Aereo, the antenna-to-Internet TV streaming service has recently announced that they are set to launch in Chicago on September 13th this year. This marks the 4th city that Aereo will be live in, having just announced their launch details for Atlanta about a month ago.

"There's no place like Chicago and we're excited to be launching in this world-class city in September," said Aereo CEO and Founder Chet Kanojia said in a released statement.








"Consumers want more choice and flexibility when it comes to how they watch television and the enthusiastic response to our technology from people across the country has been humbling. At Aereo, we feel that we've built something meaningful for consumers and we're proud of the work we've accomplished. However, there's still much more to come as we continue our expansion into new cities throughout the summer and fall."

The company launched initially in New York City and then expanded quickly to Boston, and then Atlanta. Once live in Chicago, Aereo will have a presence in 4 of the largest cities in the United States. This isn't without some grief, as the networks frown upon what Aereo is doing, and is taking the battle to the legal system. This clearly isn't stopping Aereo from expanding their efforts though.

Essentially, they are offering over the air live television, but ported through the Internet making it available on any compatible device. More than that, the consumer has full control over the single dime-sized antenna that they "rent," and also have DVR capabilities being able to pause, rewind and fast-forward the shows they are watching. All this with no application or box to install, or any subscription to cable or satellite providers.

Since the content is being captured on the antennas rather than transmitting direct from the networks, Aereo is able to provide the signals online without paying expensive re-transmission fees. Naturally, the networks aren't enjoying this.

Compatible devices include tablets, PC's, Macs, laptops, smart phones, and TV-connected devices like the Roku and Apple TV. Other ways to watch on the TV set include attaching a computer to the big screen, or even a mobile device that supports MHL-to-HDMI technology.

Announced at the beginning of this year was talks about Aereos projected expansion efforts and their $38 million in additional funding. Cities where the service is expected to soon launch, besides Chicago, include: Austin, Baltimore, Birmingham (AL), Cleveland, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Madison (WI), Miami, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Providence (RI), Raleigh—Durham (NC), Salt Lake City, Tampa, and Washington(DC).


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

this is pretty interesting back story with everyone (broadcasters) trying to sue barry diller.... I hope this succeeds. I just want cable to TV face more competition.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

fschris said:


> this is pretty interesting back story with everyone (broadcasters) trying to sue barry diller.... I hope this succeeds. I just want cable to TV face more competition.


Cable does have lots of competition....their customer/ consumer! At least that is how we are treated on Avg.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

So, let me get this straight..

This "service" which you pay $8 a month is to get over the air reception for your computer and tablet? 

I would assume you need wifi at a min to get this service.

This would be good way to catch sports live (when aired on local network tv channels) when you are outside your home or away from your tv.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what Cable TV used to be . . . CATV Community Antenna TeleVision , except it's through the internet ?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Instead of watching over the air reception on the TV, you can watch it on your tablet and/or smart phones.

The first round of lawsuits went to Aereo but I suspect we haven't heard the end yet.. The broadcast networks are getting ready for round 2. It should be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Keith Dorset (Apr 18, 2013)

I signed up for Aereo notification when they open in DC. I have little use for cable or it's costs and the bureaucratic hassle they put their customers through. Verizon is not that much better. DC has an adequate over the air broadcast list for me. However, I am in a town 2 counties out. My antenna reception is good on some channels, spotty on some, and now that leaves are on the trees, non-existent on some until fall. 8 bucks is not bad to get reliable reception from an antenna that will be, in essence, 30 miles closer to the broadcast sources. If it proves reliable I plan to get a Roku box and receive it that way. My biggest question now is whether my current higher-data-rate-than-basic DSL service plan will be adequate or if I will have to step up to cable or FIOS internet access. Does anyone in NYC or Boston have experience with it?


----------

